# X250 cup holder



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our lass got two coffees at the services, our first trip out in the van together since buying it, and I was well miffed to find no cup holder for the driver, which IMHO is really stupid, has anyone found a good one which will hold the large coffee paper cups, or better still a real mug.

I know it's been asked before as I did a search but not found anything I liked so far, nothing on Ebay either so far still looking.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Wifey lets me use it as she can hold hers. I'd like a better solution too :thumbup:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Wifey lets me use it as she can hold hers. I'd like a better solution too :thumbup:


Liz is happy for me to use hers too, however I had my phone on charge and the TomTom plugged in so it was very difficult to get hold of the cup, very dangerous to keep reaching over too as you can't keep your eyes on the road.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I,too, like to drink a coffee while texting, while resetting the satnav, while retuning the radio and having a ciggy while driving.

Hope my guardian angel is on the ball!


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Cup / Drink holder*

We have been trying to buy a cup holder for our new car which is now 18 months old
Nowhere seems to stock them any more, we constantly keep an eye out but to no avail ~ we think its something to do with the safety element Both drinking and driving and putting very hot drinks in a holder which may cause sploshing and scalding yourself 
Some university graduate has probably done a "risk assessment " and decided they were dangerous.

I tried to buy a pack of tubular bandage (the one with the applicator ) to dress a cut finger and was told by the pharmacist that they had been unavailable due to the likelihood of misuse ! ? ! ? Its health and safety gone mad I cannot imagine what misuse could occur but think its a bit rich that hundreds of people cannot bandage a finger effectively cos of a couple of nutters misused them.

A couple of years ago I went in a public toilet in Hull and instead of proper lighting there was just this weird blue glow, I inquired why the dingy blue lighting and was told some scroat had overdosed on IV drugs and died in the cubicle and that this special blue light stopped them from finding a vein. In other-words thousands of ordinary folk have to dodder about in this dingy blue light cos of one junky ...........

All the best 
Cath


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Cup / Drink holder*



jncrowe said:


> Some university graduate has probably done a "risk assessment " and decided they were dangerous.


I doubt it. I mean, what could be dangerous about piloting a 3.5 tonne (or more) vehicle, at the same time as reaching for a scalding hot drink? Health and safety gone mad, obviously :lol: :roll:

If I'm driving a distance, my passenger will pass a plastic bottle of cold water to me. If I don't have a passenger, I will drive until I'm thirsty, and then stop for a drink and a break.

Gerald


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> I,too, like to drink a coffee while texting, while resetting the satnav, while retuning the radio and having a ciggy while driving.
> 
> Hope my guardian angel is on the ball!


Don't you just love misplaced sarcasm :roll:

You obviously forget that this is a Motorhome forum and that for some reason we spend a lot of time parked up and bugger me but I like a drink every now and then to stop me drying up and blowing away, some somewhere to put the damned cup might be useful.

We don't all drink while driving, the sat nav is set before we set off, and the radio has little preset buttons on ours as this is 2013, and neither of us smoke anymore, but I do occasional find I need to take my hands of the wheel to gesture or poke my nose etc.

I've stopped driving while drying my hair (got sod all left anyway), and lipstick just looks silly on me, as do false eyelashes and mascara :wink: :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't Frank ( Sallytraffic ) buy and fit some cup holders in his van?

Although they were next to the bed so maybe would not be suitable 

Pictures and stockists were on his thread 

Aldra


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

you still find things like cup holders in our loca chinese shops , equivalent to poundland in uk i think, last time a saw one it was like a pull down on and clipped to one of the air vents on the dash, is that the sort of thing ??


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is a site I stumbled over and bookmarked, but I never actually got around to contacting them. And now I have an Iveco.

http://translate.google.com/transla...TF-8&eotf=1&u=http://hbs-product.com/&act=url (hbs-product.com)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

nice idea, wonder if it would fit the new X250.

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I,too, like to drink a coffee while texting, while resetting the satnav, while retuning the radio and having a ciggy while driving.
> ...


Sarcasm.......certainly, but misplaced? Not with the implied facts in your post, otherwise why would it not only be dangerous to reach for your coffee and doubly dangerous to have to take your eyes off the road ahead. Neither of these two actions would appear to involve danger if you were parked up.
Presumably if you were parked up then you could place your coffee cup on the table as most other people do. That's of course if' you have that facility in your self-build. (Sorry sarcasm creeping in again).

IMO cup holders are as appropriate in a car as shotgun holders. Most probably another fad imported from USA.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We do not travel with the table up

Quite often on travelling days we will have a sandwich and coffee just sitting in the cab

So that holder Christine pictured would be just perfect

And no H&S issues
:wink: 

Aldra


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIN-Car-M...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=230592900875&ps=54


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Christine600 said:


> Here is a site I stumbled over and bookmarked, but I never actually got around to contacting them. And now I have an Iveco.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...TF-8&eotf=1&u=http://hbs-product.com/&act=url (hbs-product.com)


Just been on there website they are 750 krone which is a tad over £85 , I know from experience of being in Norway last year that things were expensive ,but I think £85 is ridiculous


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIN-Car-Mitsubishi-Double-Drink-Cup-Holder-DVD-CD-IPod-/230592900752?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D230592900875%26ps%3D54


Would that drinks holder fit in the X250 cab? We've got the space/opening above the radio in ours.

Mike


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

cabby said:


> nice idea, wonder if it would fit the new X250.
> 
> cabby


Yes it is for the X250. Recently also a model for the older Ducato is available.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I have installed one of these on my cab door. It works better for cans of cold drink than cups, but I don't think hot drinks are a good idea anyway.

If you look for "taxi drink holder" on ebay, quite a variety of items like this come up.

By the way, I have a Renault chassis, not sure if it can be fitted to a Fiat.

Sandy


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

grandadbaza said:


> Just been on there website they are 750 krone which is a tad over £85 , I know from experience of being in Norway last year that things were expensive ,but I think £85 is ridiculous


I remember thinking that it should be possible to make something like that yourself out of wood. A lot cheaper. But perhaps not so professional looking. :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

mikebeaches said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DIN-Car-Mitsubishi-Double-Drink-Cup-Holder-DVD-CD-IPod-/230592900752?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D230592900875%26ps%3D54
> ...


I moved my radio into the top slot so I could fit it below if I wanted. Seller says it may need a support frame from a radio, easy to obtain.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item41609b4818


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Spacerunner said:
> ...


I don't drink while driving but white van man does and he will use both 12v sockets, I didn't make that clear, with my use of the royal you.

I also prefer to sit in the river seat, as it's usually far more comfy than the others, so need a cup holder.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I can't believe I've only just twigged what the river seat is :lol: Doh!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> I can't believe I've only just twigged what the river seat is :lol: Doh!


 :lol: :lol: Just making sure you were paying attention Andy just as well it wasn't an Ejection seat wrongly spelt :wink:


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Whilst looking for loudspeakers I came across this image which shows a Ducato door mount unit. Dont know where you get them though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

DavyS said:


> Whilst looking for loudspeakers I came across this image which shows a Ducato door mount unit. Dont know where you get them though.


That's two dedicated solutions now with no links, both excellent too, at least it's encouraging, I like both this one and the central storage locker one too.

We need a link then I can have drink while driving


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have just 'Googled' Drink holders for cars...... There were more ideas than you can shake a stick at. _

Alan_


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No use for Kev's coffee, but I've fitted a cycle water bottle carrier inside the door pockets on our van, right at the rear end.

We use (_would you have guessed_! :roll: ) cycle water bottles and they drop quite easily into the carriers, which locate them and stop them sliding down into the depths where only a gorilla could reach them. _(X250 variant. Very deep and low door pockets.)_

It's dead easy to reach down while driving and grab the bottle, and with the built in "dummy" on the bottle caps you can have a drink without taking your eyes off the road for a second. Putting it back is just as easy, and can also be done "by feel" without distraction.

Still illegal I expect, but nowhere near as dangerous as using a mobile, lighting a ***, or driving with no lights on a day like today. We just came up the M5 and I shuddered at the number of idiots, practically invisible in all the spray, shooting past at well over 70mph!

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Would these expensive items be any good:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-DRINK...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4ac1068c05

:wink:

Mike


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Mike,
We used something similar hooked over the inner door cards, worked quite well until pulling up at a site, the wife opened the door to go into reception, shut the door with an open can of coke in it, it went everywhere, holders now in the bin,

Jerry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

mikebeaches said:


> Would these expensive items be any good:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-DRINK...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item4ac1068c05
> 
> ...


Thanks, I tried those years ago, and they're not very good really, OK for a small water bottle though.


----------

